
It's Not You, It's Capitalism - smacktoward
https://www.mcsweeneys.net/articles/its-not-you-its-capitalism
======
sigmaprimus
Is this some kind of coffeehouse slam poetry?

I really don't get the purpose of this post.

Is it a comentary against capitalism or espresso?

Maybe it's a high school students' first essay since getting a thesaurus.

Or could it be written by someone that just discovered coffee and hasn't slept
in the last four days?

~~~
kgraves
All of the above filled into a blending machine and spat out by GPT-2

~~~
sigmaprimus
I read your GPT-2 comment and decided to run the sentence:

"It's not you it's Capitalism, please don't hit my espresso machine."

Through TalkToTransfomer.com and got some really dark twisted paragraphs!!

LOL

